# Compatibility problem: Word 2003 crashes with Outlook 2003



## -Chris- (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi there,

I have this odd problem on my brand new PC that came with Office 2003 installed.
Word is crashing soon after I open any kind of documents, but only when Outlook is running. 
The window simply disapear, w/o any error message.

I've search the forum and did the following:
- tried in safe mode (CTL key): word work fine, even with Outlook
- desinstall & reinstall word, all office, only outlook
- delete the registry key, the normal.dot
- use the detect & repair, the MS Windows Install cleaner

but still same problem.

When I look at the task manager, I can see Outlook CPU usage increasing as soon I as open Word, reaching 80%, then word diseapear and Outlook goes back to 0%.
When I kill Outlook process, I have no problem whatsoever with Word.

Finally: Outlook "new message" window will crash as well when I try to type a mail with Outlook option "use MS word 2003 to read or edit message".

OS is XP with latest update, Office 2003 with latest update.

Any idea?

Thanks

-Chris-


----------



## -Chris- (Sep 17, 2004)

Any idea someone?


----------



## flfutch (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm having a similar problem. If word is running, it crashes. Even if not activated, but if working in Outlook, Word will crash. Deleting the normal.dot template cured the problem for a few hours, but it returned. Must be some corruption to the normal.dot template. I'm looking for help. Does anybody know of a problem like this that just started in the last 2 weeks or so?


----------



## eyalg (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Chris,

I have had this problem as well, and found a possible solution.
In Word, go to Tools -> Autocorrect Options -> Smart Tags
and deselect the Smart Tags option.

I hope this helps.

Regards,
Eyal


----------



## rafin22 (Mar 15, 2009)

Eyal my freind...

Thank you Very much, you've helped me to solve this problem.
I was tried so many things, but your solution was the best !!!

So, again, Thank you very much !!!

Rafi.


----------

